# Pilk - Montagen selbermachen



## Fishaholic (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich als Franke fische leider nicht allzu häufig an unserer Küste bzw. auf dem Meer. Doch bald ist es wieder soweit, denn es geht im Januar wieder in unseren Norden und im Februar nach Langeland.

Da ich ein Bastler bin, möchte ich natürlich meine Pilk - Montagen selberbauen. Doch dabei stoße ich auf das ein oder andere Problem.

- Als Hauptschnur benutze ich eine 17er Fireline
- daran knüpfe ich per Albright Knoten eine 50er Mono als Schlagschnur
- ans Ende der Mono wird ein Einhänger für den Pilker befestigt
- jetzt sollen noch 1 - 2 Seitenarme befestigt werden, mit Mundknoten, oder mit O.B.S.-Perlen (o.ä.) . Um die Perlen zu fixieren mache ich darüber und darunter je einen Knoten. 
Der Albright und der Grinnerknoten an den Enden der Mono halten ganz gut, aber die der Seitenarme platzen mir bei der Zerreissprobe.
Welche Knoten soll ich dafür nehmen,
bzw. welche Montagen könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen?

MFG Steffen|kopfkrat


----------



## AlBundy (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Pilk - Montagen selbermachen*

Moin Steffen,

ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben mit einem Seitenarm zu fischen. Zum einen fängst du damit genauso deine Fische, zum zweiten hast du fast kein Problem mit eventuellen Verhedderungen und zum dritten ganz wichtigen: Du nimmst als Hauptschnur ´ne 15er bzw. 17er geflochtene, Tragkraftangaben der Schnüre ca. 7-10,5kg, wenn du mit Glück alle drei Haken mit Fisch besetzt hast und das auch richtig schöne Kaliber sind hast du ein Problem beim an Bord holen. Weniger ist oftmals mehr! ...zichfach bewährt #6 

Um die Mundschnüre auf deiner Schlagschnur anzubringen kannst du ja dafür die sogenannten ANTIDRALLPERLEN verwenden. Um die Perlen auf deiner gewünschten Höhe (auf der Schlagschnur) zu fixieren machst du einfach einen halben Schlag (einfachen Knoten), dann eine Glasperle mit entsprechend kleinem Innendurchmesser, die Antidrallperle, wieder eine Glasperle und obendrüber wieder einen halben Schlag. Zu guter letzt bringst du dann deine Mundschnur durch die AD-Perle in der gewünschten Länge an. Wieder als Abschluss ´ne Glasperle gesichert dahinter mit ´nem halben Schlag. Da rutscht nichts und gesprengt wird auch nichts.  |uhoh: :q  ...ich hoffe das das verständlich ist?! #6 

Habe am Anfang auch viel probiert, letztendlich bin ich immer sehr gut damit weggekommen.

Schönen Gruß von ´ne Waterkant,


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Pilk - Montagen selbermachen*

Moin, für die Montagen würde ich gar keine geflochtene nehmen sondern Mono. Ich bastel mir die aus 61iger Trilene Big Game wenn ich dann mal mit Beifänger fischen will. 
Wie ich das mache kannst du hier mal sehen und lesen.


----------



## Yupii (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Pilk - Montagen selbermachen*

Ich nehme fürs Vorfach 50 er Fluorcarbon. Bei einem Seitenarm 1m Länge Seitenarm bei 50 cm. Seitenarm ist ca 15 cm lang auch aus Fluorcarbon. Bei 2 Seitenarmen ist das Vorfach bei mir 130 cm lang. Erster Seitearm bei 50 cm und der zweite bei 90 cm. Von den Rotationsperlen bin ich ab. Für die Seitenarme mache ich Folgendes: zuerst einen Achterknoten dreimal durchgezogen- wegen der Auflagefläche, der Dorsch stößt nach unten- 3 kleine Perlen so gross dass sie nicht durch die Öse des folgenden 12 er Scandi-Karabinerwirbel passen, wieder 3 Perlen und zum Abschluss einfacher Achterknoten. Oben zur Hauptschnur ist ein Tönnchen und unten für die Pilkeraufnahme nehme ich einen 8 er Scandi-Wirbel. Die Wirbel für die Seitenarme haben den Vorteil für mich, dass ich den Beifänger komplett wechseln kann. Bei den Rotationsperlen muss ich den Twister runterreissen. Die Dega-Dinger kann man zwar einclipsen, aber beim Runterziehen wird zumindest bei mir die Schnur beschädigt ( die 50 er FC ).


----------



## aal-andy (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Pilk - Montagen selbermachen*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich das mache kannst du hier mal sehen und lesen.


 
Starke Internetseiten mit vielen hilfreichen Tipps. Super !! #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Pilk - Montagen selbermachen*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Starke Internetseiten mit vielen hilfreichen Tipps. Super !! #6


Danke, so etwas liest man immer gerne. |rotwerden


----------



## Fishaholic (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Pilk - Montagen selbermachen*

Danke Euch allen, ganz besonders aber Dir Meeresangeler Schwerin für Deine tolle Seite!
Ich bin bereits dabei sämtliche Montagen zu basteln und werde mal prüfen was mir am Besten gefällt.

Ein Freund von mir hat mir gesteckt, dass es evtl gar nicht so von Vorteil ist Wirbel oder Anti Rotations Perlen zu verwenden, weil gerade die Rotation besonders verlockende Wirkung auf die Fische haben soll. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Ich sehe auf Deiner Seite (Meeresangeler Schwerin), dass Du mit Multi fischt.
Ich benutze auch gerne mal eine meiner Abu´s, aber taugen die auch für die See? ABU 6601 und 6501 
Ansonsten fische ich die große SPRO Red Arc.

MFG Steffen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Pilk - Montagen selbermachen*



			
				Fishaholic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe auf Deiner Seite (Meeresangeler Schwerin), dass Du mit Multi fischt.
> Ich benutze auch gerne mal eine meiner Abu´s, aber taugen die auch für die See? ABU 6601 und 6501
> Ansonsten fische ich die große SPRO Red Arc.
> 
> MFG Steffen


ja sicher taugen die auch auf der Ostsee oder in Norge, ich fische mit nichts anderem mehr. Eine stationärrolle kommt mir nicht mehr an den Stock.


----------



## uwe103 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Pilk - Montagen selbermachen*

@Steffen

als ich mal keine Rotationsperlen mehr hatte, habe ich mir die ganze Sache mit einem starken Wirbel gebastelt.

Knoten ins Vorfach (Schlagschnur), Perle auffädeln (muss dicker sein, als die Öse das Auge des Wirbel), starken Wirbel auffädeln, wieder Perle und dann wieder einen Knoten. An den Wirbel knote ich nun den Seitenarm.


----------



## HAVSEI (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Pilk - Montagen selbermachen*

Moin, Moin Kollegas.|wavey: 

Wann fährst du nach Langeland? im Januar? Das ist genau die Zeit für richtig dicke Dorsche.#6  
_Aber Vorsicht:_ Ich kann dir nur empfehlen in der Jahreszeit in Dänemark mit maximal 1 Beifänger zu fischen. Es kann nämlich passieren, da es ja kurz vor der Leichzeit ist, das bei den großen Dorschen Futterneid entsteht (passiert sonst auch) und 2-3  >10 - ...Pfünder (je nach Anzahl der Beifänger) an deiner Angel zappeln. Was dann?
Also für mich zählte beim Winterangeln auf Dorsch immer die Sicherheit den großen, wenn er denn mal da ist, auch rauszukriegen.

Montagen: 1/2 Heringspilkvorfach oder 1x Leuchtmakk Gr.< 6/0 an mind. 60er
               Mono gebunden

Knoten:     wenn, dann Springerknoten für die Seitenarme + Schlaufe mit
               Doppelknoten für Wirbel und zum einhängen (vor dem Festziehen
               anfeuchten!!!) <-- alt bewährte Montage.
               ansonsten
               Knotenlosverbinder für die Geflochtene

mein Tipp: lass den Verbindungsknoten Geflochtene --> Monofile weg.
               die Vorfachlänge von ca. 1m reicht als Stoßdämpfer völlig aus.

Grüsse. #h #h #h


----------



## sundfisher (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Pilk - Montagen selbermachen*

http://www.ein-bayer-auf-seeland.dk/tysk%20start%20ny.htm

Versuche es mal mit dem Springer den verwende ich für meine Vorfächer. Alle anderen Knoten auf meiner HP.

Christian


----------



## Fishaholic (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilk - Montagen selbermachen*

So, bald ist es soweit! 01.02 ist Abfahrt in Nürnberg! 
Vorgfächer habe ich mir viele Gebunden, alle Tipps die ich hier bekommen habe haben auch in den verschiedenen Montagen Einzug erhalten! 
Die Vorfächer haben höchstens zwei Beifänger, da ich aber relativ fein fische, verzichte ich dann aber auf den Drilling am Pilker und nutze ihn nur als Gewicht und Lockreiz. Als Beifänger werde ich sogar einige meiner Schwarzbarsch Gummiwürmer verwenden, die sind in etwa so lang wie ein Standart Gummimakk. Auf den Verbindungsknoten Geflecht - Mono verzichte ich und benutze statt dessen diese Knotenlos Verbinder. 
Meine 3Meter Pilke von Balzer habe ich mir etwas angepasst -> Handteil gekürzt und austariert. 
Eine meiner Tausend Taschen habe ich mir zur Pilktasche umgebaut indem ich mir PVC Rohre in ca 20cm Stücke geschnitten und dann miteinander verklebt habe. Anschließend hab ich Klett darngeklebt und das Gegenstück in die Tasche eingenäht. So kann ich meine Pilker und Mefo Blinker einhängen und zum Abwaschen einfach das ganze Rohrpaket samt Pilker herausnehmen. Gesamtkosten ca 9Euro. 
Ich danke Euch für sämtliche Tipps und Anregungen und halte Euch auf dem Laufeneden!
MFG Steffen


----------



## Fishaholic (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Pilk - Montagen selbermachen*

Hallo!

Zurück aus Langeland!
Vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich vorerst keine Bilder liefern kann, da das Ladegerät meiner Cam aufgegeben hat. ABER meine Spezis hatten ja sogar ne Videokamera dabei. 

Abfahrt war ca 17Uhr in Nürnberg, irgendwann nach vielen KM und ner größeren Pause gings weiter ... über die Fehmarnsund Brücke und dann mit der Fähre nach Lolland und der nächsten Fähre nach Langeland. Umziehen, noch 2 Stunden herumschlagen und dann "stürmten" 10 Franken und 1 Schwabe die MS FIE.
Angefangen hat es bei mir eigentlich ganz gut, ein ca 5Pfünder hing am Schwarzen (Schwarzbarschgummi) Beifänger. Auch meine Spezis fingen einige Fische bis ca 6 Pfund, aber die Anzahl der Fische war gering und der Schnitt sehr (SEHR) klein. Es war sehr kalt, diesig und es gab kaum drift. 
Nach der Ersten Ausfahrt (alle waren stets gut gelaunt, eigentlich die ganze Tour über) haben wir erst mal das Quartier (Camping Langeland) bei John bezogen. Einfach, sauber, bequem und vorallem sehr gastfreundlich (von Lady Sophy mal abgesehen, wer sie kennt weiß welchen Kläffer ich meine)!
Der nächste Angeltag war änhlich dem Ersten, doch diesmal gings nach der Kuttertour noch auf Mefo, aber bis auf zwei Kontakte bei Klaus, war auch das nix. Der dritte und letzte Angeltag begrüßte und mit leichtem Zuckerguss über dem Land und gewechselter Windrichtung. Die kleine MS FIE (irgendwer nannte sie ungerechter Weise mal MiSt FIEh) hatte ganz schön zu kämpfen mit der aufgeschaukelten See:v , doch wir wurden im Laufe des Tages dafür mit Sonnenschein belohnt. Leider aber nicht mit Fischen (ich hatte nur 3 Winzlinge). Den größten Langeland Fisch hatte Olli, aber das war auch nur ein knapp 7 Pfünder. Man muss halt Angeln gehen, wenn die Fische beissen und nicht wenn man Zeit hat.|uhoh: Evtl lag es auch mit daran, dass der Kapitän Klaus fast nur Tiefen zwischen 25 und 45 Metern angefahren hat. Schade, aber egal, wir hatten unseren Spaß und ich werde bestimmt wieder einmal Langeland ansteuern. 
Irgendwann, |rolleyes nach dem ein oder anderen Bier kamen wir auf den Trichter uns für Sonntag noch bei Thomas in Heiligenhafen einzuladen. Er brachte uns mit seiner MS Einigkeit eigentlich immer zuverlässig Dorsch an den Haken. Dort fingen wir zwar noch weniger aber dafür bis 11 Pfund (natürlich wieder Olli, wer denn sonst) #q 
Tja und dann ging es nach Plünderung der Fischbuden wieder ca 700 KM Richtung Heimat. 
Alles über allem war es trotzdem eine Super Tour! Ich konnte (verglichen zu den anderen Ergebnisen) einigermasen erfolgreich meine neuen Köderkonstuktionen austesten und freue mich schon darauf, wenn ich spätestens wieder im Juni meine Köder in der Ostsee austeste.
Ich wünsche Euch mehr Erfolg und hoffentlich genauso viel Spaß bei Euren Angeltripps! 
MFG Steffen


----------

